

Make a website in an hour with Django and Pinax - rogueleaderr
http://rogueleaderr.tumblr.com/post/21769585437/setup-a-basic-publicly-accessible-website-in-an-hour

======
japhyr
I have been looking at deployment possibilities for django on a number of
platforms such as heroku, gondor, and openshift. I follow how to get a site
set up, but I am wondering how much your costs rise as you scale. For example,
I am interested to know rough answers to these two questions, for any of the
above-mentioned platforms:

\- About how much traffic can the free tier on these platforms handle? I ask,
because I am wondering how soon you outgrow the free tier when you are demoing
an MVP.

\- When you outgrow the free tier, what is the next price level? For
bootstrapping, it would be nice if it didn't have to go from free to
~$200/month. (I am just thinking of the cost of having a dedicated db on
heroku.)

I know the exact answers depend on things like db size, but considering a
small db (not a photo sharing site), can someone offer rough answers to these
questions?

~~~
rogueleaderr
Hi Japhyr, I actually haven't taken this method through to deployment and
scaling, so I can't personally answer the cost question (though hopefully
someone else can.) I know that it's not super difficult to get Django running
off an EC2 server, and unless your server is doing anything particularly
complicated, you can probably get away with using Micro instances which are
free for light use. Also, costs of scale are one of those "good problems" to
have, since if you're getting to the point where you have enough traffic to be
expensive, you'll have a much (relatively) easier time raising capital to fund
your ongoing operations.

